# Bellator Fighting Championships 4



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*









April 25, 2009
World Arena,
Colorado Springs, Colo.

Dave Herman vs. TBA
Raoul Romero vs. Dan Evensen
Molly Helsel vs. Angela Hayes
Eddie Sanchez vs. TBA​*​


----------

